# Interest Check: Animation Commissions?



## Shadowhawkart (May 23, 2016)

Holy crap, I haven't been on here in freaking _forever. _Anyways! I've been really delving into animation recently, and I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in ordering a couple animation commissions from me in the future if I were to open them up this summer.

This is my youtube channel if you want an idea as to some of my work/style/level:

www.youtube.com: Scarlet Shadowhawk

Here's a couple of my most recent animation snippets as well:











I've animated primarily ferals in the past, but I can animate anthros/furries as well (here's an example of one):

sta.sh: Charlie Animation Loop

My animation commissions would range anywhere from small looped animations (smiling/walk+run cycles, youtube animation memes), snippets (3-10 seconds of animation created to a piece of a song clip, like the first two examples) to bigger projects such as animated music videos (AMVs) and picture music videos (PMVs), although I probably wouldn't animate any more than 30 seconds worth max unless someone had a ton of money on their hands (animation takes awhile, unfortunately). A commission like the furry example above would probably be around $10-13 (more like 15-25 if colored and shaded), while a colored and shaded snippet like the ones above would be at least 35 depending on the movement. Walk/run cycles, animation memes, and larger projects I'd have to give the commissioner a quote on because the price would fluctuate depending on character designs and overall complicated-ness of the request.

So er, would anyone be up for that if I were to open those around mid June or early July? Please let me know/vote regardless of your answer just so I can see if I should open these or not. c: Thanks!


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Jun 19, 2016)

Here's a couple more animation snippets I've recently finished as well:


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Jul 1, 2016)

A couple more (the first one counts more as a PMV example though):


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Aug 28, 2016)

Went a little inactive, but I'm back! Here's some more examples:





This next one, though around 5 months old, would kinda be an example of an animation meme of someone's character or fursona:




One of the smoothest and fast-paced animations I've made:


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

Give me some gifs and I may consider checking


----------



## JaredTheWolf (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm liking your newer maps, much more fluid. I might be interested, I'm actually in the market for a boot animation right now, but I guess it all depends on price.


----------

